# Pinarello Dogma - Fake or Not?



## Novice.with.ambition (May 11, 2013)

Hello,

this is my first post.

is this a fake?

Pinarello Dogma 60 1 Size 55 Yellow | eBay

is there any advice you can offer?

thanks!!!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

1)ebay links are a no-no last I checked.

But to be of some help, I'd say real. Obviously had the money to spend on components and the backstory is better than most. He even has a serial number that you can go follow up.

That same model on Pinarello's site.
CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.

Only the fork looks different, that could be due to pre-production changes.

Part of me wants to go to a "Forget it" rant. Pinarello has been suffering as a subject of imitation and cliche among the most casual of rich-enough riders. I know each to their own and you're out for a special bike, but Dogma's have been rather unoriginal because of all this. I really don't think you're at risk for a fake bike, but if you're still insecure about it, with all those downsides I'd say forget it.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm no Pina expert. But I have looked into a fair number of fake ads. This looks OK to me.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Novice.with.ambition said:


> Hello,
> 
> this is my first post.
> 
> ...


This is a no-brainer. Ask the seller for a photo of the serial number on the frame and contact Pinarello with the number and ask if the frame is genuine. They'll respond in 24-48 hours.


----------



## Novice.with.ambition (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Its was helpful. 

I wasn't aware of the rule regarding eBay. I'll read up on this.

I'm aware of the reputational risks of the Pinarello brand. I have not decided on this brand, or specific bike as yet.


----------



## Novice.with.ambition (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. 

I'll follow this up.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

tvad said:


> This is a no-brainer. Ask the seller for a photo of the serial number on the frame and contact Pinarello with the number and ask if the frame is genuine. They'll respond in 24-48 hours.


Seller posted a picture of the serial number on the frame in his ad.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

And how do we know the serial# wasn't stolen?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> And how do we know the serial# wasn't stolen?


And how do we know the bike wasn't stolen?


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

aclinjury said:


> And how do we know the serial# wasn't stolen?


You can't be serious.

Please explain the methodology behind stealing a serial number. Someone goes up to a Pinarello bike...somehow pries the serial number off the frame and then glues it to a fake frame and makes it look original?

Really?

Come on.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

redondoaveb said:


> And how do we know the bike wasn't stolen?


Considering the seller has an E-Bay score of 502 and 100% feedback, and considering the only neutral comment he has received was because he didn't thoroughly wash the poop stains out of some used bibshorts he sold, I'm going to say that perhaps washing clothes is not one of his strengths, but that he's an honest seller selling a genuine Pinarello Dogma that is not stolen and has a serial number that has not been stolen either.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

tvad said:


> Considering the seller has an E-Bay score of 502 and 100% feedback, and considering the only neutral comment he has received was because he didn't thoroughly wash the poop stains out of some used bibshorts he sold, I'm going to say that perhaps washing clothes is not one of his strengths, *but that he's an honest seller selling a genuine Pinarello Dogma *that is not stolen and has a serial number that has not been stolen either.


He may be honest, and all indications are that he is, but that doesn't rule out him unwittingly buying a fake frame from someone who isn't. Especially considering it looks like he does a lot of wheeling and dealings on ebay.

OP, I'd ask him where he bought the frame and research that source. He mentioned a shop that built it. If he also bought it there and they are reputable you should be good to go. If he bought it on ebay, that puts you back at square one. 

Personally I'd say that's to much money to spend even at 99.9% certainty and presumably without any type of warranty protection. You could easily get a comparible bike from another brand for his "buy now" price that was new, probably includes a free pro fit, and has a warranty from a shop.

Even putting aside the possible fake and lack of warranty issue.....if I was looking to spend that kind of money on a bike this one wouldn't be very high on my list but I suppose that's a personaly choice and nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

auction's over so I guess we'll never know...unless OP won.

Google search never returned any results for the serial number, nor did it come up on any reported stolen bike registry. Bike shop is legit, and they do in fact sell Pinarello bikes.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Part of me wants to go to a "Forget it" rant. Pinarello has been suffering as a subject of imitation and cliche among the most casual of rich-enough riders. I know each to their own and you're out for a special bike, but Dogma's have been rather unoriginal because of all this. I really don't think you're at risk for a fake bike, but if you're still insecure about it, with all those downsides I'd say forget it.[/QUOTE]

I saw a few of these last year and I assumed it was just a status symbol for 60 year old doctors. My LBS talked me into a demo and it is an incredible bike. the ride/handling combination is the best I have ever tried!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> OP, I'd ask him where he bought the frame and research that source. He mentioned a shop that built it


Since he mentions the shop and builder in the ad, and specifies local pickup, it should be no problem to take the bike to the shop and get it checked out.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Donn12 said:


> I saw a few of these last year and I assumed it was just a status symbol for 60 year old doctors. My LBS talked me into a demo and it is an incredible bike. the ride/handling combination is the best I have ever tried!


I love mine, but it always provokes a reaction. Sometimes good, sometimes incredibly ignorant.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

tvad said:


> Considering the seller has an E-Bay score of 502 and 100% feedback, and considering the only neutral comment he has received was because he didn't thoroughly wash the poop stains out of some used bibshorts he sold, I'm going to say that perhaps washing clothes is not one of his strengths, but that he's an honest seller selling a genuine Pinarello Dogma that is not stolen and has a serial number that has not been stolen either.


My reply was just a retort to the previous post about the serial number being stolen.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Donn12 said:


> I saw a few of these last year and I assumed it was just a status symbol for 60 year old doctors. My LBS talked me into a demo and it is an incredible bike. the ride/handling combination is the best I have ever tried!


Don't get me wrong. I'm sure it's a great ride. But image-wise the brand has been a bit ruined. Unfortunately it's more because of what the consumers made of it as opposed to how the brand itself advertised. Test ride has been on the agenda for when out for a replacement bike.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

tvad said:


> Please explain the methodology behind stealing a serial number. Someone goes up to a Pinarello bike...somehow pries the serial number off the frame and then glues it to a fake frame and makes it look original?


Printing a sticker with the number and barcode would be pretty easy, especially if a counterfeiter is already making and painting an entire frame. One more sticker is nothing.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Printing a sticker with the number and barcode would be pretty easy, especially if a counterfeiter is already making and painting an entire frame. One more sticker is nothing.


Sure. Then send the serial number to Pinarello and have them verify it. This is not brain surgery, and the whole picture must be considered including the seller's history and feedback. 

Some of you guys make this way more complicated than it is, just to make a point. If you're determined to cast doubt on the authenticity of any used Pinarello frame that comes up for sale, then there's apparently no rebuttal that will dissuade you.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry, didn't mean to be facetious.
But it's at the point now where I have given up on selling my Dogma because of the sceptics. Very frustrating. 
I still think that's a great frame.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to be facetious.
> But it's at the point now where I have given up on selling my Dogma because of the sceptics. Very frustrating.
> I still think that's a great frame.


I'm sorry as well for misinterpreting your comment.


----------



## Novice.with.ambition (May 11, 2013)

Like it or not, I love a depreciating asset that provides driving / riding pleasure.


----------



## Novice.with.ambition (May 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts, opinions and rebuttal! It was most helpful. I had no idea of the extent of the counterfeit market, or some of the brand perceptions. It condensed many hours of desk research and discussion into a single 24 hour period.

thanks again!!!


----------

